# i filed,he wont leave



## alienatedandalonewith3 (Aug 9, 2011)

i filed for divorce thursday,and i asked my husband for a seperation he refuses to leave,he has now decided to go to counsling even though he doesnt have the time or the money,because we have more important things todo like close the pool and paint the house,for 4 months he refused counsling because he was too busy and had too much going on and now

because i want to seperate he suddenly ready,he senses more is going on he called yesterday to make sure i understood
divorce is not a option he was not divorcing

he refused to leave the house he says im being immature here and i need to remember he bought this house and he pays for everything he the adult in this house and im not making him homeless ugh

im so tired of his controlling and verbal crap
he will be back in two days and i dont know how i will live with him intill he gets served and even then if he will leave

im so scared,i cant live like this anymore i know im doing the right thing but i know its just about too get worse

i CAN NOT get a restraining order,then i will be even more screwed he is a police officer and army detective,any restraining order he loses his job

im so frustrated and dont know what ill do

it takes 45 days for judge to approve the pdl,so i could be stuck with him even after he is served

any advice?


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

alienatedandalonewith3 said:


> i filed for divorce thursday,and i asked my husband for a seperation he refuses to leave,he has now decided to go to counsling even though he doesnt have the time or the money,because we have more important things todo like close the pool and paint the house,for 4 months he refused counsling because he was too busy and had too much going on and now
> 
> because i want to seperate he suddenly ready,he senses more is going on he called yesterday to make sure i understood
> divorce is not a option he was not divorcing
> ...



Can you leave?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gearhead65 (Aug 25, 2011)

If you are truely scared, you can't live with him. I'd find somewhere to go and stay. The idea is not to confront at this point. It sounds as if you are genuinely affraid of his reactions. Your actions need to follow that. If you stay he'll find a way to use that against you. It is basic human nature.

GearHead


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

gearhead65 said:


> If you are truely scared, you can't live with him. I'd find somewhere to go and stay. The idea is not to confront at this point. It sounds as if you are genuinely affraid of his reactions. Your actions need to follow that. If you stay he'll find a way to use that against you. It is basic human nature.
> 
> GearHead



Agree - things are easily replaced you aren't!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alienatedandalonewith3 (Aug 9, 2011)

I would leave but,I'm scared he would come to the school and take the kids and then I would risk my chances of him getting custody

This is the worse thing I have ever gone threw

And I've been threw a lot of crap in my life,from being homless living in a shelter pregnaunt giving my baby up for adoption

I really thought he was my angel and rescued me from everything now I've been fighting to get out for 9 years

I cried my wedding day I knew I shouldn't have done it but I felt it was only making my life better

 this will be tough to get threw


----------

